# hugh nasty spalted fbe burl cracked open



## davduckman2010 (Apr 13, 2015)

got home today in time to get my neighbor with his 36 in bar to cut that alien brain into pieces. pure frickin ugly stuff cut it into 4 to five in slabs some solid burl caps on backside. being this suckers been submerged in the black river a couple springs its soaked but had to get it cut and sealed so I can start the drying process . major burl figure through out. lots I mean tons of turners blocks will come out of thisi mean calls

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome! I'll definitely have to have my FIL and lynne pay you a visit! I really would like some bowl blanks out of that candy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 13, 2015)

Very cool find Ducky! Looks nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 13, 2015)

well if down the road you want to sell me a burly piece with decent amounts of spalt and red i would appreciate it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 13, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> well if down the road you want to sell me a burly piece with decent amounts of spalt and red i would appreciate it


will do Austin im cutting all this into what ever it gives me into turners stock

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 13, 2015)

Duck, this looks like the kind of wood that will take on a marble like finish when all's said and done. I'm definitely getting in line behind others with this haul!  I'm seeing all sorts of possibilities with hollow forms with gnarly voids.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Incredible! You have the most awesome wood! Think you have figured out the secret of wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 13, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Incredible! You have the most awesome wood! Think you have figured out the secret of wood! Chuck


thanks chuck but I think the woods figured me out. and if the know whats good for them they better hide there burls

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2015)

We need a HMOG icon geez duck some of that is among the best burl I've ever seen. You're such a lucky dawg duck!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> We need a HMOG icon geez duck some of that is among the best burl I've ever seen. You're such a lucky dawg duck!


thanks kevin don't worry I wont tell anyone you secretly swung up this way and gave that texas flame burl to me. im sure when I cut and clean some of this up it will look better most of it is burl all the way through. I see pepper mills / vases / bowls/ pens and of coarse lots of CALLShmmmm I wonder what the rest of the tree my buddy just cut and let it float down the river looked like


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2015)

I couldn't claim that Duck I never get any burl down here lol.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I couldn't claim that Duck I never get any burl down here lol.


hmmmm ya better move up here then were triping over them dam burls there every where . ill buy you an ice fishing pole too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

